# Rockets Trying to Move Up in Draft



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/46492/rockets-set-sights-on-moving-up-in-draft



> For the past several years, Houston Rockets general manager Daryl Morey has been trying to package assets together to make a big deal on draft night. The 2012 draft is no different.
> 
> Sources say that Houston has discussed deals with several teams in the top 10 about moving up in the draft. And the Rockets might have found two willing partners.
> 
> ...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL that is fun. 
If we just get the one draft pick make sure its top 6. 

If we get two and can switch it for Howard that would be fun and awesome.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

http://tracking.si.com/2012/06/26/houston-rockets-chase-budinger-minnesota-timberwolves/

First piece is in place.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Budinger and McHale never fit


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Sources say Houston has an offer of Lowry, the #14 and #16 picks for Tyreke Evans and the #5 pick on the table. Up to Sacramento to decide


Jonathan Givony ‏@DraftExpress


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

That'd be pretty damn good for Houston. Tyreke still has upside, a change of scenery could get him back on the track he was on in 09-10. #5's an attractive piece for Orlando.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Aldridge is shooting it down saying they wouldn't do it if it even is on the table.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> Aldridge is shooting it down saying they wouldn't do it if it even is on the table.


I'm hearing it's the Kings call on it, unless you're referring to the Kings not doing it


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I'm hearing it's the Kings call on it, unless you're referring to the Kings not doing it


Yeah, Kings I meant there.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I actually get that, even though the Kings badly need a real point guard. They have too much youth and need to consolidate some of their depth into a high-level player, not split Evans and the five into three role players.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Worst thing that can happen to a team is a trade being reported prematurely. Agents, players, families start freaking out. Deny deny deny...


Jonathan Givony ‏@DraftExpress


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas is a great player


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah I doubt the Rockets get Tyreke out of this. 

14 and 16 + Patterson & Morris for 5th pick sounds about right.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I actually think the Rockets ended up with an awesome draft. They definitely have some pieces if they want to pursue Pau Gasol or Josh Smith.

Kyle Lowry...Goran Dragic...Shaun Livingston
Kevin Martin...Courtney Lee...Jeremy Lamb
Chandler Parsons...Royce White
Luis Scola...Terrence Jones...Marcus Morris
Patrick Patterson...Jon Leuer

Obviously, the most likely candidates to be dealt are Martin, Lowry and Scola. I would think the Lakers would be interested in a deal that landed them all three, but the Rockets would surely be asked to take back both Pau and MWP.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Rockets aren't going for Pau anymore from what I read on some rumor sites.


----------

